
Python *Args and **Kwargs Made Easy - wilfredinni
https://www.pythoncheatsheet.org/blog/python-easy-args-kwargs
======
ycombonator
Thank you, I used to get scared looking at those * s and * * s and why are
they called args & kwargs which sound like particles in high energy physics :)

